# Caldara - Bonucci: ci siamo. I dettagli.



## admin (24 Luglio 2018)

Secondo quanto riportato da Mediaset, ci siamo per lo scambio tra Bonucci e Caldara. Conguaglio di 10 milioni di euro a favore della Juventus.

Higuain, poi, verrebbe trattato a parte.


----------



## impero rossonero (24 Luglio 2018)

ma vieni....


----------



## 7vinte (24 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Mediaset, ci siamo per lo scambio tra Bonucci e Caldara. Conguaglio di 10 milioni di euro a favore della Juventus.
> 
> Higuain, poi, verrebbe trattato a parte.



Dai!!!


----------



## mil77 (24 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Mediaset, ci siamo per lo scambio tra Bonucci e Caldara. Conguaglio di 10 milioni di euro a favore della Juventus.
> 
> Higuain, poi, verrebbe trattato a parte.



conguaglio di 10 milioni s favore della juveee????


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Mediaset, ci siamo per lo scambio tra Bonucci e Caldara. Conguaglio di 10 milioni di euro a favore della Juventus.
> 
> Higuain, poi, verrebbe trattato a parte.



A favore della juve???


----------



## Willy Wonka (24 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Mediaset, ci siamo per lo scambio tra Bonucci e Caldara. Conguaglio di 10 milioni di euro a favore della Juventus.
> 
> Higuain, poi, verrebbe trattato a parte.



Pure conguaglio? Alla fine sarà Bonucci più 70 milioni per caldara e Higuain. Non mi convince molto questa operazione sinceramente.


----------



## Goro (24 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Mediaset, ci siamo per lo scambio tra Bonucci e Caldara. Conguaglio di 10 milioni di euro a favore della Juventus.
> 
> Higuain, poi, verrebbe trattato a parte.



Magari! Sarebbe incredibile


----------



## Kaketto (24 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Mediaset, ci siamo per lo scambio tra Bonucci e Caldara. Conguaglio di 10 milioni di euro a favore della Juventus.
> 
> Higuain, poi, verrebbe trattato a parte.



Si ma caldara quanto vale?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (24 Luglio 2018)

Ma come dieci milioni per loro, scherziamo?


----------



## claudiop77 (24 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Mediaset, ci siamo per lo scambio tra Bonucci e Caldara. Conguaglio di 10 milioni di euro a favore della Juventus.
> 
> Higuain, poi, verrebbe trattato a parte.



Anche il conguaglio?
Che fregatura.


----------



## danjr (24 Luglio 2018)

Fantastico........Operazione a dir poco geniale. Poi quei 10 milioni verrano scontati con gonzalo. GRAZIE LEOMARDO


----------



## Zenos (24 Luglio 2018)

Caldara è fortissimoooooooo


----------



## davidelynch (24 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Mediaset, ci siamo per lo scambio tra Bonucci e Caldara. Conguaglio di 10 milioni di euro a favore della Juventus.
> 
> Higuain, poi, verrebbe trattato a parte.



Che dire, se accade ottimo inizio. Sono sempre stato contrario alla vendita di bonucci ma messa così mi piace eccome.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (24 Luglio 2018)

Il conguaglio? Uhm...rimane comunque un'ottima operazione.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Mediaset, ci siamo per lo scambio tra Bonucci e Caldara. Conguaglio di 10 milioni di euro a favore della Juventus.
> 
> Higuain, poi, verrebbe trattato a parte.



Higuain verrà per 50 milioni a questo punto


----------



## numero 3 (24 Luglio 2018)

Sembra ottimo...dai dai...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Luglio 2018)

Kaketto ha scritto:


> Si ma caldara quanto vale?



Secondo me, Caldara riceve una valutazione relativamente alta, mentre Higuain ricevera una un po piu bassa....(di 10 milioni).

Se poi facciamo un contratto di 5 anni a Caldara ci sta se pensiamo al ammortamento annuo


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Luglio 2018)

allora centrali con Romagnoli Caldara Musacchio Zapata Gomez 
sinceramente silurerei gli ultimi 2 e prenderei un giovane difensore rapido 

in marcatura miglioriamo eh...


----------



## Aron (24 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Pure conguaglio? Alla fine sarà Bonucci più 70 milioni per caldara e Higuain. Non mi convince molto questa operazione sinceramente.



Capiremo di più quando sapremo l'ingaggio di Bonucci (il sospetto che il Milan ne paghi una piccola parte è molto forte), poi comunque ci sono i vari giri di bilancio sui valore di Caldara, Bonucci e Higuain.


----------



## Kutuzov (24 Luglio 2018)

Fregatura. 10 milioni! Ma stiamo scherzando? Iniziamo bene...


----------



## Teo (24 Luglio 2018)

Non è una fregatura, noi costruiamo il futuro, loro preparano i pomodori da lanciare ad un omino piccolo piccolo...
Va bene, dai che va bene così...


----------



## alcyppa (24 Luglio 2018)

Conguaglio a favore della Juve?? Siamo scemi?


----------



## Willy Wonka (24 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Capiremo di più quando sapremo l'ingaggio di Bonucci (il sospetto che il Milan ne paghi una piccola parte è molto forte), poi comunque ci sono i vari giri di bilancio sui valore di Caldara, Bonucci e Higuain.



Aldilà dell'aspetto economico parlo tecnicamente. Avrei preferito scambi con Bernadeschi per dire un nome, Caldara secondo me non vale così tanto, l'ennesimo miracolato di Gasperini..


----------



## Controcorrente (24 Luglio 2018)

Intanto dovete vedere il tutto con Higuain (e relativi ammortamenti, può convenire dare 10mln per Caldara sia alla Juve che al Milan, e poi pagare Higuain 50 invece di 60 ad esempio), secondariamente....se vi offrissero 42mln per Romagnoli cosa direste?


----------



## Vortex (24 Luglio 2018)

Ottimo. Bonucci è stato un acquisto sciagurato. Inutile e costoso. Caldara è un profilo top young. Ottimo


----------



## Kutuzov (24 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Aldilà dell'aspetto economico parlo tecnicamente. Avrei preferito scambi con Bernadeschi per dire un nome, Caldara secondo me non vale così tanto, l'ennesimo miracolato di Gasperini..



È la mia paura...


----------



## hiei87 (24 Luglio 2018)

Ah, quindi facciamo uno scambio tra uno dei migliori difensori al mondo e un 24enne che ha giocato in A solo nell'Atalanta e ci rimettiamo anche 10 milioni? Ma siamo seri?


----------



## Willy Wonka (24 Luglio 2018)

Kutuzov ha scritto:


> È la mia paura...



Non dirlo a me, Masiello sembra Sergio Ramos da quando lo allena Gasperini.. io avrei davvero evitato..


----------



## Ragnet_7 (24 Luglio 2018)

Il conguaglio di 10 milioni non ha senso se non sono d'accordo sul prezzo del pacchetto complessivo con Higuain. Cioè Bonucci è valutato 35, volete farmi credere che Caldara è valutato 45? 

Secondo me ipervalutano Caldara e Bonucci per fare una plusvalenza enorme, e poi ci scaricano quei 10 milioni da Higuain. Altrimenti è follia pura.


----------



## luis4 (24 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Mediaset, ci siamo per lo scambio tra Bonucci e Caldara. Conguaglio di 10 milioni di euro a favore della Juventus.
> 
> Higuain, poi, verrebbe trattato a parte.



mi spiace ma non ci credo nemmeno con conguaglio, ci metteremmo apposto per 10anni...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Luglio 2018)

Per ora non mi strapperei i capelli per il conguaglio...aspettiamo il prezzo di Higuain, se tutto questa affare andra realmente in porto.



Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Aldilà dell'aspetto economico parlo tecnicamente. Avrei preferito scambi con Bernadeschi per dire un nome, Caldara secondo me non vale così tanto, l'ennesimo miracolato di Gasperini..



Caldara ha fatto vedere il suo valora anche in U21 (per quel che vale).


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (24 Luglio 2018)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Secondo me, Caldara riceve una valutazione relativamente alta, mentre Higuain ricevera una un po piu bassa....(di 10 milioni).
> 
> Se poi facciamo un contratto di 5 anni a Caldara ci sta se pensiamo al ammortamento annuo



Ma secondo me non è così sicuro che Higuain lo prenderemo o che comunque ci siano accordi su questo. La cessione di Caldara mi pare una necessità tutta juventina perché proprio Higuain non riescono a venderlo alle loro condizioni e dopo Ronaodo hanno bisogno di cedere. Su Higuain-Morata per me, aspetteremo gli sviluppi a secondo di chi si muove per primo, andremo su uno o l'altro.


----------



## admin (24 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Aldilà dell'aspetto economico parlo tecnicamente. Avrei preferito scambi con Bernadeschi per dire un nome, Caldara secondo me non vale così tanto, l'ennesimo miracolato di Gasperini..



Quando prendi giocatori dall'Atalanta sai quanto costano ma mai quanto valgono veramente.

L'Atalanta è una grandissima palestra di bidoni.

Speriamo bene.


----------



## tonilovin93 (24 Luglio 2018)

Ragazzi ma Bonucci ogni anno che passa si svaluta, ovviamente il conguaglio va più che bene.
Almeno per me eh!

Volevamo Smettere di essere dei tifosi economisti? E smettiamola!
Fatevi un giro su Twitter e vedete i post degli juventini, non sono affatto contenti


----------



## Zenos (24 Luglio 2018)

Ragazzi non scherziamo in prospettiva Caldara vale 3 Bonucci,se poi lo allena Conte...


----------



## gabuz (24 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Mediaset, ci siamo per lo scambio tra Bonucci e Caldara. Conguaglio di 10 milioni di euro a favore della Juventus.
> 
> Higuain, poi, verrebbe trattato a parte.



Se finisce con Higuain al Chelsea sarebbe una bella fregatura


----------



## Igniorante (24 Luglio 2018)

Credo e spero che poi Higuain verrà a costarci di meno, altrimenti è una mezza fregatura, attenuata parzialmente solo dal fattore età.



Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Aldilà dell'aspetto economico parlo tecnicamente. Avrei preferito scambi con Bernadeschi per dire un nome, Caldara secondo me non vale così tanto, l'ennesimo miracolato di Gasperini..



Bernardeschi non mi sembra un granchè, sinceramente...in uno scambio con lui ci avremmo perso nettamente imho.


----------



## sacchino (24 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Mediaset, ci siamo per lo scambio tra Bonucci e Caldara. Conguaglio di 10 milioni di euro a favore della Juventus.
> 
> Higuain, poi, verrebbe trattato a parte.



10 milioni alla Juve? E poi il pirla era Mirabelli?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (24 Luglio 2018)

E' impagabile vedere i miei amici Juventini rodersi il fegato. 
1) Bonucci non lo vogliono 
2) Erano smaniosi e curiosi di godersi Caldara


----------



## Goro (24 Luglio 2018)

Non scordiamo l'elevata differenza di ingaggio tra i due


----------



## Kutuzov (24 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quando prendi giocatori dall'Atalanta sai quanto costano ma mai quanto valgono veramente.
> 
> L'Atalanta è una grandissima palestra di bidoni.
> 
> Speriamo bene.



Se Caldara non si afferma, e si assesta nella mediocrità post Gasperii, questo scambio con conguaglio ce lo rinfacceranno a lungo...


----------



## BossKilla7 (24 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Mediaset, ci siamo per lo scambio tra Bonucci e Caldara. Conguaglio di 10 milioni di euro a favore della Juventus.
> 
> Higuain, poi, verrebbe trattato a parte.



Diamo via uno dei top del suo ruolo per uno che deve ancora dimostrare tutto più 10M

Questa volta ce l'hanno messa nel culo. A prescindere dalla volontà di Leocodardo


----------



## Ragnet_7 (24 Luglio 2018)

Però non dimentichiamoci che Bonucci guadagna uno sproposito, mentre Caldara avrà un contratto normalissimo. Forse il conguaglio è dovuto anche a questo.


----------



## Aron (24 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quando prendi giocatori dall'Atalanta sai quanto costano ma mai quanto valgono veramente.
> 
> L'Atalanta è una grandissima palestra di bidoni.
> 
> Speriamo bene.




Solo Conte potrebbe valorizzare adeguatamente uno come Caldara.
Conte ha dato un senso a Bonucci-Barzagli-Chiellini che i tifosi della Juve non vedevano l'ora di silurarli via dalla Juventus. Non oso immaginare cosa possa fare con Romagnoli, Caldara e un difensore esperto in mezzo a quei due.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (24 Luglio 2018)

come hanno detto utenti prima di me bisogna vedere quanto verrà pagato Higuain per fare le valutazione complessive...xkè cosi in effetti c'è un'ipervalutazione di Caldara enorme...aspettiamo e vediamo...


----------



## mil77 (24 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Aldilà dell'aspetto economico parlo tecnicamente. Avrei preferito scambi con Bernadeschi per dire un nome, Caldara secondo me non vale così tanto, l'ennesimo miracolato di Gasperini..



no no Caldara ha sempre fatto bene dovunque ha giocato indipendentemente da Gasperini. poi è un difensore che segna il che non guasta


----------



## Teo (24 Luglio 2018)

Possiamo avere la migliore coppia di centrali di tutto il campionato e ci lamentiamo di 10 mln di conguaglio? Aggiungiamo Conti e Calabria, cosa vogliamo di più?
Comunque, favorevoli e non questo è mercato, spiegarmelo a quell'ebete che ha lavorato giorno e notte per il bene del Milan fino a ieri...


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Mediaset, ci siamo per lo scambio tra Bonucci e Caldara. Conguaglio di 10 milioni di euro a favore della Juventus.
> 
> Higuain, poi, verrebbe trattato a parte.





hiei87 ha scritto:


> Ah, quindi facciamo uno scambio tra uno dei migliori difensori al mondo e un 24enne che ha giocato in A solo nell'Atalanta e ci rimettiamo anche 10 milioni? Ma siamo seri?



Onestamente è la cosa che ho pensato pure io. Se poi non arrivasse Higuain, mi sentirei un po' bruciare il cu...


----------



## Milo (24 Luglio 2018)

Bonucci + 10 mln non è un po’ troppo???


----------



## Kutuzov (24 Luglio 2018)

Operazione folle alla luce delle valutazioni. Caldara non può costare più di Bonucci.


----------



## luis4 (24 Luglio 2018)

Teo ha scritto:


> Possiamo avere la migliore coppia di centrali di tutto il campionato e ci lamentiamo di 10 mln di conguaglio? Aggiungiamo Conti e Calabria, cosa vogliamo di più?
> Comunque, favorevoli e non questo è mercato, spiegarmelo a quell'ebete che ha lavorato giorno e notte per il bene del Milan fino a ieri...



mancherebbe solo un terzino sinistro e la difesa è apposto.


----------



## Albijol (24 Luglio 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Diamo via uno dei top del suo ruolo per uno che deve ancora dimostrare tutto più 10M
> 
> Questa volta ce l'hanno messa nel culo. A prescindere dalla volontà di Leocodardo



Ma perché Bonucci quest'anno dove ha dimostrato di essere un top nel suo ruolo?


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (24 Luglio 2018)

Teo ha scritto:


> Possiamo avere la migliore coppia di centrali di tutto il campionato e ci lamentiamo di 10 mln di conguaglio? Aggiungiamo Conti e Calabria, cosa vogliamo di più?
> Comunque, favorevoli e non questo è mercato, spiegarmelo a quell'ebete che ha lavorato giorno e notte per il bene del Milan fino a ieri...



La migliore in prospettiva sicuramente, i due giovani difensori italiani li avremmo noi. E i frutti non li vedremo adesso ma fra qualche anno, se sappiamo ben coltivarli.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Luglio 2018)

pero la tanta osannata Atalanta non c'è riuscita a valorizzare il nostro pacco 
e costui con tutte le sponde del mondo deve fare goal 
e si chiama Petagna 

questo x dire se non c'è ne non c'è ne... 
se poi nell'altro club ti rovinano non è colpa loro


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (24 Luglio 2018)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma perché Bonucci quest'anno dove ha dimostrato di essere un top nel suo ruolo?



Su twitter


----------



## Raryof (24 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Pure conguaglio? Alla fine sarà Bonucci più 70 milioni per caldara e Higuain. Non mi convince molto questa operazione sinceramente.



Caldara è forte forte, l'europeo lo farà da titolare.
Non capisco la Juve, davvero vorrebbero fare questo scambio? noi ci guadagneremmo di brutto!!!
Caldara sarebbe un colpo della madonna, giovanissimo, Higuain se non sbaglio è un dicembre 87 mentre Ronaldo un febbraio 85, non capisco il loro mercato, per noi invece, con Conte dentro, sarebbe tantissima roba.

Donnarumma
Conti Caldara Romagnoli RR
Kessie Biglia Kovacic/Calha
Suso Higuain Calha/Depay

ci verrebbe pure un 4231 con i fiocchi andando a prendere una o due riserve per il centrocampo.


----------



## Teo (24 Luglio 2018)

Possiamo avere la migliore coppia di centrali di tutto il campionato e ci lamentiamo di 10 mln di conguaglio? Vogliamo vederli insieme a Conti e a Calabria?
Comunque, favorevoli o no, questo è mercato, spiegatelo a quello che ha lavorato giorno e notte per il Milan (fino a ieri...)


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Luglio 2018)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma perché Bonucci quest'anno dove ha dimostrato di essere un top nel suo ruolo?



infatti ritorna alla base 
così riavrà: 
i falli non fischiati- anti diffida e anti rosso anti rigore .. chiamalo poco


----------



## Hellscream (24 Luglio 2018)

Dico solo che se alla fine i carcerati faranno i disonesti come solo loro sanno fare ed Higuain va in qualsiasi altra squadra che non siamo noi, prendiamo un'inculata epica.


----------



## BossKilla7 (24 Luglio 2018)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma perché Bonucci quest'anno dove ha dimostrato di essere un top nel suo ruolo?



Gli anni alla Juve ce li siamo scordati? Quest'anno ha avuto difficoltà nella prima parte di campionato come tutti ma nella seconda parte di stagione è tornato ad alti livelli. E' anche grazie a lui se Romagnoli è cresciuto cosi tanto


----------



## danjr (24 Luglio 2018)

Kutuzov ha scritto:


> Operazione folle alla luce delle valutazioni. Caldara non può costare più di Bonucci.



Operazione geniale. Ai limiti dell'impossibile. Forse sei perso gli ultimi anni di calciomercato dei difensori centrali, soprattutto in premier. I giovani costano uno sproposito e noi abbiamo fatto un affare. Caldara, Rugani, Romagnoli, hanno tutti un vlaore di mercato superiore a Bonucci (non che siano più forti, anzi ma costano di più)


----------



## Mika (24 Luglio 2018)

Kutuzov ha scritto:


> Fregatura. 10 milioni! Ma stiamo scherzando? Iniziamo bene...



Perchè fregatura?

- Si sta prendendo un talento di 24 anni a 10 milioni
- Sti sta mandando via Bonucci che ha 31 anni e prende 6 Milioni di ingaggio abbassando il monte ingaggi
- Stiamo imbastendo con cordialità la trattativa per Higuain.

Non mi pare sia una fregatura.


----------



## LukeLike (24 Luglio 2018)

Quando capirete che Bonucci, oltre ad essere un piccolo uomo, è un mezzo giocatore sopravvalutato? 

Caldara è più forte di lui già adesso. In più, a differenza di Leonarda, ha ancora tutta la carriera davanti. 

In più, Mattia non prende i soldi che prende Leonarda. 

Il conguaglio a favore della Juve, secondo me, è normalissimo.


----------



## diavolo (24 Luglio 2018)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma perché Bonucci quest'anno dove ha dimostrato di essere un top nel suo ruolo?



In molti fino a ieri non lo potevano vedere e oggi si stracciano le vesti.


----------



## danjr (24 Luglio 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> no no Caldara ha sempre fatto bene dovunque ha giocato indipendentemente da Gasperini. poi è un difensore che segna il che non guasta



Ha giocato bene anche nelle comparsate in nazionale, lì vedi subito se uno ha personalità o meno


----------



## Teddy (24 Luglio 2018)

Onestamente non mi interessano i 10 milioni alla Juve, ma l'arrivo di Caldara al Milan. Si prospetta una gran coppia di centrali per il presente e il futuro.


----------



## mil77 (24 Luglio 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Caldara è forte forte, l'europeo lo farà da titolare.
> Non capisco la Juve, davvero vorrebbero fare questo scambio? noi ci guadagneremmo di brutto!!!
> Caldara sarebbe un colpo della madonna, giovanissimo, Higuain se non sbaglio è un dicembre 87 mentre Ronaldo un febbraio 85, non capisco il loro mercato, per noi invece, con Conte dentro, sarebbe tantissima roba.
> 
> ...



il loro mercato è basato tutto sul vincere la champion quest'anno o al Max l'anno prossimo se no è un fallimento. per me con l'arrivo di Bonucci vendono pianic è prendono o pogba o milinkovic


----------



## claudiop77 (24 Luglio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Però non dimentichiamoci che Bonucci guadagna uno sproposito, mentre Caldara avrà un contratto normalissimo. Forse il conguaglio è dovuto anche a questo.



Beh. Allora scambiamo Kalinic con Higuain con conguaglio a nostro favore perché il Pilota ha un ingaggio più alto.


----------



## danjr (24 Luglio 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Gli anni alla Juve ce li siamo scordati? Quest'anno ha avuto difficoltà nella prima parte di campionato come tutti ma nella seconda parte di stagione è tornato ad alti livelli. E' anche grazie a lui se Romagnoli è cresciuto cosi tanto



Romagnoli è cresciuto a furia di mettere pezze ai buchi di binucci


----------



## luis4 (24 Luglio 2018)

ancora non capisco cosa ci guadagna la juve a mollare un 23enne per prendere un ultratrentenne con tutti i problemi del caso. come si spiega?


----------



## hsl (24 Luglio 2018)

Ilruggitodellapantera ha scritto:


> Su twitter



Io mi inchino. Qui gli applausi non bastano.


----------



## Konrad (24 Luglio 2018)

Caldara è per distacco il miglior giovane difensore italiano al momento. Ha grandissimi margini di miglioramento e chissene di quanto diamo per prenderlo. Alla Juve "scontiamo" l'aumento di ingaggio di Bonucci...cosa che non puà essere fatta sul cartellino suo per non generare minusvalenze.

Ma a prescindere mi sono rotto di fare il contabile...i profili alla Caldara vanno presi...non costasse uno sproposito prenderei anche Rugani...tanto con Conte dietro si gioca a 3 e avremo bisogno di almeno 5 centrali.

Detto questo, dopo Caldara (e la cessione di Gomez) mi fionderei anche su Benkovic.


----------



## mil77 (24 Luglio 2018)

diavolo ha scritto:


> In molti fino a ieri non lo potevano vedere e oggi si stracciano le vesti.



appunto fino a ieri Bonucci al milan aveva fatto schifo oggi è un top player


----------



## Zenos (24 Luglio 2018)

Niente da fare oramai ci sono più contabili che tifosi


----------



## marcokaka (24 Luglio 2018)

Ma magari ! Una operazione intelligentissima . Ma magari... purtroppo loro non ci cascano !!!!!!


----------



## Jaqen (24 Luglio 2018)

Caldara è del '94. E' forte. La Juventus lo avrebbe venduto a 50 milioni. Bonucci, ad oggi, vale 40 milioni?


----------



## Kaketto (24 Luglio 2018)

danjr ha scritto:


> Operazione geniale. Ai limiti dell'impossibile. Forse sei perso gli ultimi anni di calciomercato dei difensori centrali, soprattutto in premier. I giovani costano uno sproposito e noi abbiamo fatto un affare. Caldara, Rugani, Romagnoli, hanno tutti un vlaore di mercato superiore a Bonucci (non che siano più forti, anzi ma costano di più)



Ma davvero vi lamentate per i 10 milioni?. Quanto guadagna da noi bonucci 7?8? Milioni. Diventano 15/16 netti.. fino a quando? 2022? Ve li fate i conti di quanto riaparmiamo.operazione geniale anche ai fini fpf perche si abbassa notevolmente il monte ingaggi. Vedremo per higuain.


----------



## dottor Totem (24 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Mediaset, ci siamo per lo scambio tra Bonucci e Caldara. Conguaglio di 10 milioni di euro a favore della Juventus.
> 
> Higuain, poi, verrebbe trattato a parte.



Ma si legge che sarebbe già un conguaglio per Higuain, potrebbe essere verosimile.


----------



## malos (24 Luglio 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> ancora non capisco cosa ci guadagna la juve a mollare un 23enne per prendere un ultratrentenne con tutti i problemi del caso. come si spiega?



All-in champions. E fanno bene.


----------



## Raryof (24 Luglio 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> il loro mercato è basato tutto sul vincere la champion quest'anno o al Max l'anno prossimo se no è un fallimento. per me con l'arrivo di Bonucci vendono pianic è prendono o pogba o milinkovic



Esatto, è da all in per UN SOLO anno.
Mossa per me precipitosa, se però vogliono Leonardo devono darci Caldara, poi come dici tu cedendoci Higuain e cedendo pure Rugani o chi per lui andranno su Savic senza problemi.


----------



## luis4 (24 Luglio 2018)

possibile che ci sia una recompra per la juve? mi puzza troppo sta cosa.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (24 Luglio 2018)

hsl ha scritto:


> Io mi inchino. Qui gli applausi non bastano.



Grazie grazie, ma il merito va a chi mi ha servito l'assist


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Mediaset, ci siamo per lo scambio tra Bonucci e Caldara. Conguaglio di 10 milioni di euro a favore della Juventus.
> 
> Higuain, poi, verrebbe trattato a parte.



a me starebbe bene. 
approvo in pieno l'operazione, vediamo di chiudere presto e non farla diventare una telenovela.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Luglio 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Caldara è forte forte, l'europeo lo farà da titolare.
> Non capisco la Juve, davvero vorrebbero fare questo scambio? noi ci guadagneremmo di brutto!!!
> Caldara sarebbe un colpo della madonna, giovanissimo, Higuain se non sbaglio è un dicembre 87 mentre Ronaldo un febbraio 85, non capisco il loro mercato, per noi invece, con Conte dentro, sarebbe tantissima roba.
> 
> ...


Io invece la capisco la Juve. Quest’anno vogliono vincere la CL e uno con le caratteristiche di Bonucci dietro gli manca. Loro prendono un difensore che aumenta da subito la competitività del reparto, mentre il Milan un difensore forte in prospettiva e che con Romagnoli formerebbe una coppia complementare. Per me è una buona operazione per entrambe.


----------



## Controcorrente (24 Luglio 2018)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Ma si legge che sarebbe già un conguaglio per Higuain, potrebbe essere verosimile.



Il Milan sembra (fonte Mediaset) debba prendere Higuanin con la formula del prestito con obbligo... prestito 10 e saldo nel 2019...casualmente si parla di 10mln di conguaglio per Caldara che gli perette di fare plusvalenza subito...


----------



## zamp2010 (24 Luglio 2018)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Ah, quindi facciamo uno scambio tra uno dei migliori difensori al mondo e un 24enne che ha giocato in A solo nell'Atalanta e ci rimettiamo anche 10 milioni? Ma siamo seri?



certi giocatori si sanno che sono forti


----------



## MissRossonera (24 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Mediaset, ci siamo per lo scambio tra Bonucci e Caldara. Conguaglio di 10 milioni di euro a favore della Juventus.
> 
> Higuain, poi, verrebbe trattato a parte.



Cioè gli diamo Bonucci e 10 milioni per Caldara?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Luglio 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Gli anni alla Juve ce li siamo scordati? Quest'anno ha avuto difficoltà nella prima parte di campionato come tutti ma nella seconda parte di stagione è tornato ad alti livelli. E' anche grazie a lui se Romagnoli è cresciuto cosi tanto



alti livelli? appena sufficiente se mai


----------



## gabri65 (24 Luglio 2018)

danjr ha scritto:


> Romagnoli è cresciuto a furia di mettere pezze ai buchi di binucci



L'ho scritto pari pari poco fa in un altro thread 
Se era un top-player non naufragava come tutti gli altri. Essendo un medio-player, ha seguito perfettamente l'andamento globale della squadra. Ergo, non avendo margini di miglioramento causa età, mi prendo Caldara.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Mediaset, ci siamo per lo scambio tra Bonucci e Caldara. Conguaglio di 10 milioni di euro a favore della Juventus.
> 
> Higuain, poi, verrebbe trattato a parte.



Mio Dio che schifo diamo noi 10 milioni a loro per prendere il nostro capitano
E tutto questo perché il PSG non se lo è filato
Il Milan sta davvero finendo


----------



## Ragnet_7 (24 Luglio 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> possibile che ci sia una recompra per la juve? mi puzza troppo sta cosa.



Bonucci +10 milioni e vogliono pure la recompra? Un po' di sedere no? Noi gli stiamo dando un difensore pronto per fare all in sulla champions, loro ci stanno dando un ragazzo da formare.


----------



## Aron (24 Luglio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Mio Dio che schifo diamo noi 10 milioni a loro per prendere il nostro capitano
> E tutto questo perché il PSG non se lo è filato
> Il Milan sta davvero finendo



Sono le conseguenze di un'operazione di mercato sbagliata all'origine.


----------



## Zenos (24 Luglio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Mio Dio che schifo diamo noi 10 milioni a loro per prendere il nostro capitano
> E tutto questo perché il PSG non se lo è filato
> Il Milan sta davvero finendo



Guarda che è il tuo capitano che ha chiesto di andarci.


----------



## Milo (24 Luglio 2018)

Ma lo sostiene solo Sportmediaset??? Non conferma nessuno?


----------



## Controcorrente (24 Luglio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Mio Dio che schifo diamo noi 10 milioni a loro per prendere il nostro capitano
> E tutto questo perché il PSG non se lo è filato
> Il Milan sta davvero finendo




Ma...voi sapete che CR7 a 31 anni è valutato 100mln, mentre adesso a 24 ne varrebbe 500? Dai...40mln (che poi sembrano essere 30 e 10 fittizzi per il prestito di Higuain) per uno dei migliori difensori italiani a 24 anni è tutto fuorchè scandaloso...

Altrimenti torniamo ai parametro 0..


----------



## Raryof (24 Luglio 2018)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Io invece la capisco la Juve. Quest’anno vogliono vincere la CL e uno con le caratteristiche di Bonucci dietro gli manca. Loro prendono un difensore che aumenta da subito la competitività del reparto, mentre il Milan un difensore forte in prospettiva e che con Romagnoli formerebbe una coppia complementare. Per me è una buona operazione per entrambe.



Non si ha mai la certezza di vincere la Champions, se loro toppano l'anno prossimo noi abbiamo Caldara 25 enne e Higuain 31 enne, loro Bonucci con contrattone pesante e Ronaldo già 34 enne, forse sì gli anni in cui ci proveranno saranno 2 ma secondo me ci guadagniamo più noi perché il loro difensore potrà valorizzarsi ancora di più da noi mentre loro hanno preso prodotti finiti.


----------



## tonilovin93 (24 Luglio 2018)

Ma vi ricordate semifinale di ritorno di coppa Italia? Sms che salta Bonucci e romagnoli che salva in scivolata.

Altro che top player


----------



## Igniorante (24 Luglio 2018)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma perché Bonucci quest'anno dove ha dimostrato di essere un top nel suo ruolo?



Ma infatti, cappellate degne della versione bianca di Zapata.
Poi io sono il primo a pensare che sarebbe migliorato, come è successo nella seconda parte di stagione, e specie se arrivasse Conte...però partiamo dal presupposto che probabilmente è lui a volersene andare...perchè è un senza palle.



malos ha scritto:


> All-in champions. E fanno bene.



Se non la vincono entro i prossimi 2 anni, però, vanno direttamente a giocare la Coppa del Nonno.
All-in è proprio il termine giusto.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (24 Luglio 2018)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Ma...voi sapete che CR7 a 31 anni è valutato 100mln, mentre adesso a 24 ne varrebbe 500? Dai...40mln (che poi sembrano essere 30 e 10 fittizzi per il prestito di Higuain) per uno dei migliori difensori italiani a 24 anni è tutto fuorchè scandaloso...
> 
> Altrimenti torniamo ai parametro 0..



Caldara in premier costava 70milioni.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Mediaset, ci siamo per lo scambio tra Bonucci e Caldara. Conguaglio di 10 milioni di euro a favore della Juventus.
> 
> Higuain, poi, verrebbe trattato a parte.



Leo the King!


----------



## Anguus (24 Luglio 2018)

Il punto è che monetizzando e basta con 40 milioni non prendevamo un difensore del livello di Caldara secondo me, quindi considerato che comunque Bonucci va sostituito con un titolarissimo l'operazione è ottima, poi le cifre le valuterei complessivamente quando e se il quadro si completerà con Higuain.


----------



## sion (24 Luglio 2018)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ma lo sostiene solo Sportmediaset??? Non conferma nessuno?



Ma infatti..tutti che commentano..Ma nessuno oltre questa fonte ha confermato..quindi prima aspetterei


----------



## Konrad (24 Luglio 2018)

Ma Maldini avrà condiviso la scelta di prendere Caldara?


----------



## Igniorante (24 Luglio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Mio Dio che schifo diamo noi 10 milioni a loro per prendere il nostro capitano
> E tutto questo perché il PSG non se lo è filato
> Il Milan sta davvero finendo



Ma quale capitano.
Montolivo ha più dignità, e ho detto tutto.


----------



## markjordan (24 Luglio 2018)

magari
l'eta' conta e l'ingaggio dell'ex paga la differenza


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Mediaset, ci siamo per lo scambio tra Bonucci e Caldara. Conguaglio di 10 milioni di euro a favore della Juventus.
> 
> Higuain, poi, verrebbe trattato a parte.





Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Il conguaglio di 10 milioni non ha senso se non sono d'accordo sul prezzo del pacchetto complessivo con Higuain. Cioè Bonucci è valutato 35, volete farmi credere che Caldara è valutato 45?
> 
> Secondo me ipervalutano Caldara e Bonucci per fare una plusvalenza enorme, e poi ci scaricano quei 10 milioni da Higuain. Altrimenti è follia pura.



Siamo d'accordo.



Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Però non dimentichiamoci che Bonucci guadagna uno sproposito, mentre Caldara avrà un contratto normalissimo. Forse il conguaglio è dovuto anche a questo.



Su questo invece non siamo d'accordo. Penso proprio che per convincere ragazzo e procuratore a lasciare la macchina perfetta Juve per il salto nel vuoto Milan serva un cospicuo aumento di ingaggio, anche considerando il ruolo più prominente che avrebbe da noi. Ovviamente ben lontano da Bonucci, ma aspetterei a parlare di contratto normalissimo.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Luglio 2018)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Ma...voi sapete che CR7 a 31 anni è valutato 100mln, mentre adesso a 24 ne varrebbe 500? Dai...40mln (che poi sembrano essere 30 e 10 fittizzi per il prestito di Higuain) per uno dei migliori difensori italiani a 24 anni è tutto fuorchè scandaloso...
> 
> Altrimenti torniamo ai parametro 0..



Tutte caxxate sull'età, ha giocato fino ad ora solo nell'Atalanta. E' come dire che uno scambio Higuain - Andrè Silva sarebbe favorevole alla Juventus per via dell'età


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Luglio 2018)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Ma quale capitano.
> Montolivo ha più dignità, e ho detto tutto.



Di fatto è il capitano e fino all'ultima amichevole è sceso in campo con la fascia addosso
E lo scambiamo con un giocatore dell'Atalanta aggiungendo 10 milioni


----------



## Jackdvmilan (24 Luglio 2018)

Bisogna chiudere subitissimo...ho paurissima si cambi idea


----------



## hiei87 (24 Luglio 2018)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> certi giocatori si sanno che sono forti



Caldara restando alla juventus sarebbe diventato uno dei difensori più forti del mondo.
Ma il calcio non è fifa o fm. Il Milan ha bisogno di giocatori pronti. I giovani il più delle volte falliscono.
E in ogni caso, è una trattativa assurda. La recompra poi sarebbe pura follia.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Luglio 2018)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Caldara restando alla juventus sarebbe diventato uno dei difensori più forti del mondo.
> Ma il calcio non è fifa o fm. Il Milan ha bisogno di giocatori pronti. I giovani il più delle volte falliscono.
> E in ogni caso, è una trattativa assurda. La recompra poi sarebbe pura follia.



.


Se lo trattava Mirabelli o Galliani uno scambio del genere apriti cielo


----------



## iceman. (24 Luglio 2018)

Il punto è un altro, è lui che vuole tornare dai gobbi, in quest'ottica gli prendiamo il migliore centrale italiano da affiancare a romagnoli, in fin dei conti ne usciamo contenti tutti, MA a tutto questo deve seguire Conte


----------



## Jackdvmilan (24 Luglio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> .
> 
> 
> Se lo trattava Mirabelli o Galliani uno scambio del genere apriti cielo



Non penso proprio sia vero.


----------



## Igniorante (24 Luglio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Di fatto è il capitano e fino all'ultima amichevole è sceso in campo con la fascia addosso
> E lo scambiamo con un giocatore dell'Atalanta aggiungendo 10 milioni



Se vuole andare, che sia il Capitano o l'ultimo dei magazzinieri, quella è la porta.
Almeno per quanto mi riguarda, ovvio.


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (24 Luglio 2018)

Buffo che quelli che stanno criticando questa operazione, siano gli stessi contro il ritorno di Leonardo...


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Luglio 2018)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Se vuole andare, che sia il Capitano o l'ultimo dei magazzinieri, quella è la porta.
> Almeno per quanto mi riguarda, ovvio.



Certo ma non a spese nostre


----------



## Raryof (24 Luglio 2018)

In un modo o nell'altro Bonucci dovrà andare là ma se non ci mettono dentro Caldara il giocatore dovranno pagarlo almeno 40 pippi cash, con tutto che devono anche cedere sarebbe sicuramente interessante per loro far ritornare un Bonucci a gratis perdendo un giovane interessante e magari chiuso da altri titolaroni, noi il top lo abbiamo già ma ci servirebbe l'altro Romagnoli, operazione interessante e intelligente se venisse portata a termine da Leonardo e soprattutto buon modo per allacciare i contatti e intensificarli in vista di quello che sarà il nostro colpo da 90 davanti.


----------



## enigmistic02 (24 Luglio 2018)

Ottima operazione, anche se effettivamente il conguaglio non si spiega.


----------



## ralf (24 Luglio 2018)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Quando capirete che Bonucci, oltre ad essere un piccolo uomo, è un mezzo giocatore sopravvalutato?
> 
> Caldara è più forte di lui già adesso. In più, a differenza di Leonarda, ha ancora tutta la carriera davanti.
> 
> ...



Con Caldara perdiamo molto in fase d'impostazione, ma l'atalantino rispetto a Bonucci è più bravo nel gioco aereo e nella marcatura individuale.


----------



## kipstar (24 Luglio 2018)

il conguaglio non ci sta per nulla....se non per poi scalarli dal pipita......


----------



## luis4 (24 Luglio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Bonucci +10 milioni e vogliono pure la recompra? Un po' di sedere no? Noi gli stiamo dando un difensore pronto per fare all in sulla champions, loro ci stanno dando un ragazzo da formare.



ci stanno dando caldara, il miglior prospetto di difensore italiano insieme a romagnoli. dopo di loro c'è il nulla ah rugani.


----------



## Raryof (24 Luglio 2018)

kipstar ha scritto:


> il conguaglio non ci sta per nulla....se non per poi scalarli dal pipita......



Bah, direi una bella caparra, tanto per tastare Elliott...
Ci aspettano due settimane di fuoco peggio che l'anno scorso mi sa..


----------



## mil77 (24 Luglio 2018)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Caldara restando alla juventus sarebbe diventato uno dei difensori più forti del mondo.
> Ma il calcio non è fifa o fm. Il Milan ha bisogno di giocatori pronti. I giovani il più delle volte falliscono.
> E in ogni caso, è una trattativa assurda. La recompra poi sarebbe pura follia.



Caldara è già un giocatore pronto. sicuramente più di Rugani


----------



## Ambrole (24 Luglio 2018)

Ovviamente favorevolissimo allo scambio ma quei 10 milioni stonano proprio, non puoi valutare Caldara più di bonucci


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Luglio 2018)

Gaunter O'Dimm ha scritto:


> Buffo che quelli che stanno criticando questa operazione, siano gli stessi contro il ritorno di Leonardo...



La Juventus ha pagato Caldara 19 milioni all'Atalanta!
Il Milan ha pagato alla Juventus 42 milioni per Bonucci!

E' proprio un capolavoro quello di Leonardo, già...


----------



## davidelynch (24 Luglio 2018)

Gaunter O'Dimm ha scritto:


> Buffo che quelli che stanno criticando questa operazione, siano gli stessi contro il ritorno di Leonardo...



Poco sospetto effettivamente


----------



## Jackdvmilan (24 Luglio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> La Juventus ha pagato Caldara 19 milioni all'Atalanta!
> Il Milan ha pagato alla Juventus 42 milioni per Bonucci!
> 
> E' proprio un capolavoro quello di Leonardo, già...



E in inghilterra si pagano sconosciuti come loro 2 messi insieme. Caldara è forte.


----------



## bmb (24 Luglio 2018)

Operazione magistrale. La Juve sta facendo la squadra per vincere quest'anno. Tra 2 anni dovranno rifondare tutto.


----------



## Zenos (24 Luglio 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> ci stanno dando caldara, il miglior prospetto di difensore italiano insieme a romagnoli. dopo di loro c'è il nulla ah rugani.



Condivido in toto. Purtroppo adesso avremmo a che fare con i prevenuti che volevano la conferma di Mirabelli perché poco tempo per il mercato,criticano Leonardo,vogliono che Gattuso rimanga al proprio posto, magari erano anche contenti dell'arrivo di Zaza e Berardi.Milanisti veri insomma.


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (24 Luglio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> La Juventus ha pagato Caldara 19 milioni all'Atalanta!
> Il Milan ha pagato alla Juventus 42 milioni per Bonucci!
> 
> E' proprio un capolavoro quello di Leonardo, già...



Ti reputo un utente intelligentissimo, non puoi cadermi su queste cose. Sai meglio di me perchè la Juve paga pochissimo i giocatori dell'atalanta. Comunque fine ot.


----------



## PM3 (24 Luglio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> La Juventus ha pagato Caldara 19 milioni all'Atalanta!
> Il Milan ha pagato alla Juventus 42 milioni per Bonucci!
> 
> E' proprio un capolavoro quello di Leonardo, già...



I dieci milioni di conguaglio sono fuori dal mondo.

Uno scambio alla pari ha una sua logica.
Bonucci da scontento è inutile tenerlo, direi deleterio. 
Prendi un giovane, di prospettiva, con uno stipendio contenuto e destini il risparmio del budget stipendi per l'attaccante. 
Questa è la politica che mi aspetto da Elliott. Efficiente ricollocazione delle risorse, per poi cercarle di aumentare.


----------



## Maximo (24 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Mediaset, ci siamo per lo scambio tra Bonucci e Caldara. Conguaglio di 10 milioni di euro a favore della Juventus.
> 
> Higuain, poi, verrebbe trattato a parte.



Sarebbe pazzesco, un sogno! Caldara - Romagnoli sarebbe la coppia di centrali più forte del campionato per i prossimi 10 anni


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Luglio 2018)

Gaunter O'Dimm ha scritto:


> Ti reputo un utente intelligentissimo, non puoi cadermi su queste cose. Sai meglio di me perchè la Juve paga pochissimo i giocatori dell'atalanta. Comunque fine ot.



Non è un buon motivo per agevolarli.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Luglio 2018)

Maximo ha scritto:


> Sarebbe pazzesco, un sogno! Caldara - Romagnoli sarebbe la coppia di centrali più forte del campionato per i prossimi 10 anni



Big che vengono a prenderseli permettendo


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Luglio 2018)

Conguaglio??? Lo hanno appena pagato 15 milioni dall'Atalanta...


----------



## mil77 (24 Luglio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Non è un buon motivo per agevolarli.



Ma dai cosa agevoli vai a prendergli il giocatore su cui avevano puntato per il futuro e li agevoli. li avresti agevolati se avessi preso Rugani che vogliono vendere. loro così rimangono con 4 difensori di cui il piu giovane ha 31 anni +rugani


----------



## Jino (24 Luglio 2018)

Conguaglio per loro? Robe da pazzi...svendiamo il titolare della nazionale per quello dell'under 21. Poi chissà perché arriviamo sempre sesti.


----------



## danjr (24 Luglio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Conguaglio??? Lo hanno appena pagato 15 milioni dall'Atalanta...



L’han comprato due anni fa però...


----------



## Mika (24 Luglio 2018)

Cioò non ho capito si sta cercando di formare la coppia Caldara+Romagnoli che sono i migliori difensori centrali italiani under 30 e vi lamentate per i 10M?


----------



## luis4 (24 Luglio 2018)

per me parliamo del nulla


----------



## 7vinte (24 Luglio 2018)

Mika ha scritto:


> Cioò non ho capito si sta cercando di formare la coppia Caldara+Romagnoli che sono i migliori difensori centrali italiani under 30 e vi lamentate per i 10M?



.


----------



## Mika (24 Luglio 2018)

danjr ha scritto:


> L’han comprato due anni fa però...



Esatto, in questi due anni è diventato pure un nazionale oltre ad essere migliorato in questi due anni a Bergamo?


----------



## malos (24 Luglio 2018)

Prima di dar di matto in un senso o nell'altro aspettiamo conferme.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Luglio 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma dai cosa agevoli vai a prendergli il giocatore su cui avevano puntato per il futuro e li agevoli. li avresti agevolati se avessi preso Rugani che vogliono vendere. loro così rimangono con 4 difensori di cui il piu giovane ha 31 anni +rugani



Bonucci è l'unico giocatore con esperienza internazionale che abbiamo. 
E vale meno di un giocatore che non è mai stato in una big.
Questo è quanto. 
Questo è il valore del Milan oggi. 

Bah, solo Maldini può salvarmi da questa tristezza.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Luglio 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Conguaglio per loro? Robe da pazzi...svendiamo il titolare della nazionale per quello dell'under 21. Poi chissà perché arriviamo sempre sesti.


.


----------



## PoloNegativo (24 Luglio 2018)

Io sono contento che molti utenti ritengano questo scambio a favore della Juventus. Rendono più verosimile un esito positivo della trattativa.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Luglio 2018)

Ragazzi però smettetela di invocare la difesa + forte del campionato 
l'ho letta non so quante volte l'anno scorso e bhe non ha portato tanto bene 


voliamo bassi... avremmo una bella difesa titolare 
se sarà la migliore si vedrà in campo a fine stagione


----------



## markjordan (24 Luglio 2018)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Ovviamente favorevolissimo allo scambio ma quei 10 milioni stonano proprio, non puoi valutare Caldara più di bonucci


pari , non considerate l'ingaggio 
trovatemi uno a 40 m e 2-3 di ingaggio
magari fosse


----------



## BossKilla7 (24 Luglio 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Conguaglio per loro? Robe da pazzi...svendiamo il titolare della nazionale per quello dell'under 21. Poi chissà perché arriviamo sempre sesti.



Qui dentro c'è un feticismo per i ggggggiovinihhhhh


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Luglio 2018)

danjr ha scritto:


> L’han comprato due anni fa però...



L'ho capito ma in base a quale principio Caldara costa 10 milioni più di Bonucci?
Per me deve essere il contrario, la Juve deve darci un conguaglio!!!


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (24 Luglio 2018)

Mika ha scritto:


> Cioò non ho capito si sta cercando di formare la coppia Caldara+Romagnoli che sono i migliori difensori centrali italiani under 30 e vi lamentate per i 10M?


----------



## malos (24 Luglio 2018)

Sono curioso di sapere gli juventini che dicono. A parte che dopo la sbornia Ronaldo hanno poco da lamentarsi nel caso.


----------



## PheelMD (24 Luglio 2018)

PoloNegativo ha scritto:


> Io sono contento che molti utenti ritengano questo scambio a favore della Juventus. Rendono più verosimile un esito positivo della trattativa.



In effetti


----------



## gabuz (24 Luglio 2018)

markjordan ha scritto:


> pari , non considerate l'ingaggio
> trovatemi uno a 40 m e 2-3 di ingaggio
> magari fosse



Non è pari. A bilancio mica vanno nella stessa voce di costo.
Caldara non può valere più di Bonucci. Non ha senso


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Luglio 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Qui dentro c'è un feticismo per i ggggggiovinihhhhh



che poi se arriva davvero conte e giochi con la difesa a 3, è uno scambio davvero lungimirante  
rovini sia caldara che romagnoli


----------



## PheelMD (24 Luglio 2018)

malos ha scritto:


> Sono curioso di sapere gli juventini che dicono. A parte che dopo la sbornia Ronaldo hanno poco da lamentarsi nel caso.



Stanno sfasando, sono furiosi.


----------



## uolfetto (24 Luglio 2018)

a me caldara piace ma dire che la nostra difesa diventa la più forte del campionato mi pare proprio esagerato


----------



## Boomer (24 Luglio 2018)

Totalmente pro scambio. Poi prendiamo pure Higuain.


----------



## Love (24 Luglio 2018)

Il Bonucci della seconda parte di stagione mi è piaciuto e lo reputo fondamentale per la crescita di Romagnoli..ma vuole andare via...facciamocene una ragione...a prescindere dai costi Caldara non l'ho mai visto giocare con l'occhio attento di chi vuole carpirne le qualità,però a sensazione,i giocatori di gasperini fuori dal suo contesto mi fanno paura...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (24 Luglio 2018)

malos ha scritto:


> Sono curioso di sapere gli juventini che dicono. A parte che dopo la sbornia Ronaldo hanno poco da lamentarsi nel caso.



I miei amici e conoscenti sono incazzatissimi!! Più per Caldara


----------



## hiei87 (24 Luglio 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Caldara è già un giocatore pronto. sicuramente più di Rugani



Ma non più di Bonucci. Per questo lo scambio con conguaglio a favore loro non ha senso.
Penso anche a Romagnoli, che, come sempre si è detto, ha bisogno di un leader esperto a suo fianco e si ritroverebbe a far coppia con uno ancora più inesperto di lui.


----------



## Cantastorie (24 Luglio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Conguaglio??? Lo hanno appena pagato 15 milioni dall'Atalanta...


Lo hanno comprato a gennaio 2017 per 15 milioni pagabili in quattro esercizi più 6 milioni al maturare di determinate condizioni nel corso della durata contrattuale.
Con accordo aggiuntivo per la cessione in prestito fino al 30 giugno 2018 con un premio di valorizzazione a favore dell’Atalanta di massimo € 4 milioni al raggiungimento di determinati obiettivi sportivi.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Luglio 2018)

malos ha scritto:


> Sono curioso di sapere gli juventini che dicono. A parte che dopo la sbornia Ronaldo hanno poco da lamentarsi nel caso.



i tifosi gobbi ovviamente dall'alto della spocchia dopo aver preso CR7 ci vanno a nozze con lo schifare un ritorno di Bonucci che sarebbe un'umiliazione nei confronti del giocatore che è voluto andare via... ma anche se criticano l'operazione lo sanno bene che non è facile vincere la Champions con Caldara titolare che non ha mai giocato partite importanti


----------



## PM3 (24 Luglio 2018)

Mika ha scritto:


> Cioò non ho capito si sta cercando di formare la coppia Caldara+Romagnoli che sono i migliori difensori centrali italiani under 30 e vi lamentate per i 10M?



Fatemi capire, con Mirabelli si critica ogni euro speso.
Con Leonardo invece i soldi non contano più nulla?

Caldara è stato comprato un anno e mezzo fa a 15 più 6 di bonus, più altri 4 per il raggiungimento di determinati obiettivi sportivi. 
Avendo avuto un infortunio pesante, non penso proprio che abbia raggiunto tali obiettivi bonus…
Noi abbiamo pagato Bonucci 42 ml… 
Non esiste che dopo l'infortunio subito abbia aumentato il suo valore di così tanto. 

Poi magari discutiamo del nulla e non ci sarà conguaglio, con tutti a plaudere Leonardo per l'ottima operazione. Ma difendere questa valutazione di Caldara è inconcepibile…


----------



## malos (24 Luglio 2018)

PheelMD ha scritto:


> Stanno sfasando, sono furiosi.



Immaginavo. Sono fantastici gli comprano Ronaldo e sono furiosi....vabbè anni di nostro disfacimento mi hanno fiaccato.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (24 Luglio 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Non si ha mai la certezza di vincere la Champions, se loro toppano l'anno prossimo noi abbiamo Caldara 25 enne e Higuain 31 enne, loro Bonucci con contrattone pesante e Ronaldo già 34 enne, forse sì gli anni in cui ci proveranno saranno 2 ma secondo me ci guadagniamo più noi perché il loro difensore potrà valorizzarsi ancora di più da noi mentre loro hanno preso prodotti finiti.



Segnatevi queste due operazioni della Juventus. CR7 e Bonucci. Mai prima d ora avevano puntato su giocatori di età così Avanzata. Stanno provando l all in sulla Champions. Ma stanno ammazzando il loro futuro.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (24 Luglio 2018)

.
[MENTION=2685]Ragnet_7[/MENTION] ti è stato detto di smettarla con questi post. Se continui, verrai bannato.


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Luglio 2018)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> Lo hanno comprato a gennaio 2017 per 15 milioni pagabili in quattro esercizi più 6 milioni al maturare di determinate condizioni nel corso della durata contrattuale.
> Con accordo aggiuntivo per la cessione in prestito fino al 30 giugno 2018 con un premio di valorizzazione a favore dell’Atalanta di massimo € 4 milioni al raggiungimento di determinati obiettivi sportivi.



Corretto ma non cambia la sostanza. Bonucci e Caldara non possono valere la stessa cifra, è una cosa che non sta né in cielo né in terra.

Fermo restando che sarei molto contento prendessimo Caldara.


----------



## rossonero71 (24 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Mediaset, ci siamo per lo scambio tra Bonucci e Caldara. Conguaglio di 10 milioni di euro a favore della Juventus.
> 
> Higuain, poi, verrebbe trattato a parte.


Quindi praticamente caldara viene pagato intorno a 45 mln , brava Juve non ce che dire


----------



## Jackdvmilan (24 Luglio 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Fatemi capire, con Mirabelli si critica ogni euro speso.
> Con Leonardo invece i soldi non contano più nulla?
> 
> Caldara è stato comprato un anno e mezzo fa a 15 più 6 di bonus, più altri 4 per il raggiungimento di determinati obiettivi sportivi.
> ...



Secondo me bisogna vederla nel complesso con Higuain...sembrano le classiche manovre per far quadrare i conti


----------



## Boomer (24 Luglio 2018)

Caldara comunque non ha l'esperienza di Bonucci o la sua qualità tecnica ma a livello di skills difensive pure è superiore secondo me. Molto forte di testa e in marcatura che sono i punti un po' + deboli di Romagnoli.


----------



## Mika (24 Luglio 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Fatemi capire, con Mirabelli si critica ogni euro speso.
> Con Leonardo invece i soldi non contano più nulla?
> 
> Caldara è stato comprato un anno e mezzo fa a 15 più 6 di bonus, più altri 4 per il raggiungimento di determinati obiettivi sportivi.
> ...



Io non ho mai criticato Mirabelli. Anzi, l'ho difeso. Non sono mai stati con la calcolatrice alla mano e per me lo scorso anno 45M per Bonucci con la cessione di De Sciglio è stato un capolavoro. Ma detto questo, io non bado a quanto si spende ma ai giocatori. Caldara+Romagnoli a me garbano tantissimo e me ne frego dei 10M di conguaglio. Tra 2/3 anni Bonucci probabilmente si ritirerà o fara panchina fissa alla Juventus per via dell'età. Noi invece (spero) potremo aver creato una bellissima coppia di centrali. Penso al futuro e Caldara+Romagnoli lo sono.


----------



## malos (24 Luglio 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Segnatevi queste due operazioni della Juventus. CR7 e Bonucci. Mai prima d ora avevano puntato su giocatori di età così Avanzata. Stanno provando l all in sulla Champions. Ma stanno ammazzando il loro futuro.



Metodo Galliani. Per un po' ha funzionato poi....ma loro purtroppo hanno la voglia e l'energia per rifare tutto.


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Luglio 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Segnatevi queste due operazioni della Juventus. CR7 e Bonucci. Mai prima d ora avevano puntato su giocatori di età così Avanzata. Stanno provando l all in sulla Champions. Ma stanno ammazzando il loro futuro.



Infatti. Una società seria metterebbe un bel centone sul piatto per Dybala, altro che Higuain e Caldara.


----------



## sion (24 Luglio 2018)

Nessuna conosce la realtà dei fatti e già 17 pagine di topic..ottimo


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Luglio 2018)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Quindi praticamente caldara viene pagato intorno a 45 mln , brava Juve non ce che dire



45 milioni per Caldara è una follia


----------



## Boomer (24 Luglio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Infatti. Una società seria metterebbe un bel centone sul piatto per Dybala, altro che Higuain e Caldara.



Dybala vale molto più di 100 ml.


----------



## LukeLike (24 Luglio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Infatti. Una società seria metterebbe un bel centone sul piatto per Dybala, altro che Higuain e Caldara.



Glielo spieghi tu alla UEFA poi?


----------



## unbreakable (24 Luglio 2018)

Bonucci è stato il fiore all' occhiello del mercato di mirabelli logico che se ne vogliano disfare..


----------



## Gunnar67 (24 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Mediaset, ci siamo per lo scambio tra Bonucci e Caldara. Conguaglio di 10 milioni di euro a favore della Juventus.
> 
> Higuain, poi, verrebbe trattato a parte.



Bonucci più 10 zucche? Ma che fenomeno è sto Caldara? Boh....


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Luglio 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Dybala vale molto più di 100 ml.



100 più Bonucci.
Comunque sì, se Caldara costa 45 milioni allora Dybala ne costa 300 a occhio e croce.


----------



## malos (24 Luglio 2018)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> Bonucci è stato il fiore all' occhiello del mercato di mirabelli logico che se ne vogliano disfare..



Impressione mia lui è da mesi che vuole levare le tende e vuole solo quella destinazione.


----------



## Boomer (24 Luglio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> 100 più Bonucci.
> Comunque sì, se Caldara costa 45 milioni allora Dybala ne costa 300 a occhio e croce.



Dybala è un giocatore incedibile. Per comprarlo servirebbe un'offerta totalmente fuori mercato. Non mi sorprenderei se andasse via per una cifra vicina ai 200 ml offerti da qualche squadra della premier. Inoltre l'agente chiederebbe un ingaggio pazzesco.


----------



## zlatan (24 Luglio 2018)

Sono molto perplesso sulla valutazione di Caldara e quindi sui soldi che dovremo dare a loro, perché rimane cmq una promessa e Romagnoli nn ha le palle x fare il leader per cui rimerremmo senza. Ad ogni modo in prospettiva é un grandissimo colpo, già meglio di Rugani, per questo nn credo che i gobbi se ne priveranno
Detto questo se poi nn prendiamo Higuain é tutto inutile


----------



## PM3 (24 Luglio 2018)

Mika ha scritto:


> Io non ho mai criticato Mirabelli. Anzi, l'ho difeso. Non sono mai stati con la calcolatrice alla mano e per me lo scorso anno 45M per Bonucci con la cessione di De Sciglio è stato un capolavoro. Ma detto questo, io non bado a quanto si spende ma ai giocatori. Caldara+Romagnoli a me garbano tantissimo e me ne frego dei 10M di conguaglio. Tra 2/3 anni Bonucci probabilmente si ritirerà o fara panchina fissa alla Juventus per via dell'età. Noi invece (spero) potremo aver creato una bellissima coppia di centrali. Penso al futuro e Caldara+Romagnoli lo sono.



Questo è un altro discorso. 
Che ha una logica.
Io contesto chi ritiene valida la valutazione di Caldara. Tu non stai valutando economicamente la trattativa, ma stai dando un parere parziale, riguardo il lato sportivo, che sottoscrivo in pieno. 
Non ha senso tenere Bonucci e Caldara è l'uomo giusto da cui ripartire.


----------



## rossonero71 (24 Luglio 2018)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> Lo hanno comprato a gennaio 2017 per 15 milioni pagabili in quattro esercizi più 6 milioni al maturare di determinate condizioni nel corso della durata contrattuale.
> Con accordo aggiuntivo per la cessione in prestito fino al 30 giugno 2018 con un premio di valorizzazione a favore dell’Atalanta di massimo € 4 milioni al raggiungimento di determinati obiettivi sportivi.


in teoria bonucci lo pagano 10 mln o sbaglio?


----------



## gabri65 (24 Luglio 2018)

Capisco che a vari fratelli rossoneri "girano" per via del conguaglio. Non so dargli torto, ma secondo me è più che altro un motivo di orgoglio ferito. Può anche darsi che sia un escamotage che presuppone altro comunque. Inoltre c'è da dire che c'è anche da valutare l'ingaggio monstre di Bonucci.

Detto questo, purtroppo il conguaglio glielo devi perché
a) hanno comprato il giocatore a basso prezzo, ma adesso è magicamente valutato di più solo perché è un giocatore giuve
b) si sono mossi più in fretta degli altri, ci dovevi pensare prima (il tempo è denaro)

Io però rifletto e, a parte la storia pregressa dei 42 M che assolutamente non ci aiuta a fare abbassare il prezzo, dico:
- l'hanno pagato poco, ma è irrilevante, se era un giovane della loro primavera allora?
- gli cedi un 31enne che si è dimostrato un sostanziale flop, e non ha margini di miglioramento
- ti liberi dell'ingaggio che a questo punto è da sopravvalutato
- ti liberi di un giocatore probabilmente scontento e che possibilmente giocherà anche demotivato
- hai la possibilità di prendere una giovane speranza, se ti dice bene dura per 10 anni

Lo vedo uno scambio positivo, Vogliamo fare un "investimento" da 10 M?


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Luglio 2018)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Glielo spieghi tu alla UEFA poi?



Perché l'operazione Caldara più Higuain o Morata in cambio di Bonucci e 70 milioni... Alla fine costerebbe molto meno?


----------



## Cantastorie (24 Luglio 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Fatemi capire, con Mirabelli si critica ogni euro speso.
> Con Leonardo invece i soldi non contano più nulla?
> 
> Caldara è stato comprato un anno e mezzo fa a 15 più 6 di bonus, più altri 4 per il raggiungimento di determinati obiettivi sportivi.
> ...



Ha giocato 34 partite tra campionato e coppe... Non pochissime eh. Il problema è sempre quello: gli over 30 si svalutano, in più Bonucci ha un ingaggio monstre (datogli da tu sai chi) Caldara in una stagione e mezza per contro ha aumentato il suo valore anche perché è stato preso prima del boom dei prezzi della scorsa stagione (e prende molto meno di ingaggio). Anche secondo me 10 di differenza sono tanti, ma più ci penso più si assottigliano... Comunque Vediamo se si chiude e come... Poi traiamo le somme


----------



## Love (24 Luglio 2018)

sportmediaset cmq parla di valutazione per entrambi i difensori di 36mln..


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Luglio 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Dybala è un giocatore incedibile. Per comprarlo servirebbe un'offerta totalmente fuori mercato. Non mi sorprenderei se andasse via per una cifra vicina ai 200 ml offerti da qualche squadra della premier. Inoltre l'agente chiederebbe un ingaggio pazzesco.



Ripeto la mia idea. Per pagarsi lo sfizio Ronaldo la Juve deve cedere.
Basta aspettare e soprattutto non toccargli i pesi morti come Higuain e vedrai che prima della fine vendono un pezzo grosso tra Pjanic e Dybala, sempre se non ci sarà qualche gonzo che gli regalerà i 60 milioni che chiedono per Rugani o i 55 per Higuain.


----------



## Boomer (24 Luglio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Perché l'operazione Caldara più Higuain o Morata in cambio di Bonucci e 70 milioni... Alla fine costerebbe molto meno?



Per me verranno scambiati alla pari. Non credo che la valutazione di Caldara possa superare i 35 ml.


----------



## Raryof (24 Luglio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> 100 più Bonucci.
> Comunque sì, se Caldara costa 45 milioni allora Dybala ne costa 300 a occhio e croce.



Ma non avete capito che si andrebbe a gonfiare il cartellino di entrambi i giocatori?
Bonucci per il Milan vale 40 mln, Bonucci vuole andare alla Juve, il Milan cedendolo dovrebbe poi reinvestire meno di 40 mln per un titolare da piazzare in mezzo alla difesa, logica vuole che il Milan possa interessarsi ad uno come Caldara che con Bonucci di ritorno avrebbe meno spazio, la Juve fissa il prezzo ipotetico di Caldara e lo pompa, diciamo 45-50 mln, il Milan quei soldi non li spenderà mai ma potrebbe valutare Bonucci 40 mln, dare un conguaglio di una decina di mln e collegare questa trattativa a quella per Higuain..
In sostanza per prendere Caldara e l'argentino diamo via Bonucci + 60 mln, per due titolari, soldi che un bravo dirigente recupererebbe con le cessioni di Bonacesso, Kalinic e via tutti gli altri.
Quei due non sono scommessa ma due titolari, per me il prezzo vale la candela perché sarebbero 100 mln spesi bene e non per un Kalinic, un Silva, un Borini ecc.


----------



## luigi61 (24 Luglio 2018)

Fantastico Leonardo, operazione geniale, se poi arrivasse anche Higuain in una settimana avresti compiuto un vero miracolo; intanto i gobbi sclerano, già innumerevoli tweet con "Bonucci non lo vogliamo "


----------



## Cantastorie (24 Luglio 2018)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> in teoria bonucci lo pagano 10 mln o sbaglio?



In che senso?


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Luglio 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Per me verranno scambiati alla pari. Non credo che la valutazione di Caldara possa superare i 35 ml.



Alla pari può avere un senso, anche se Caldara resta una promessa è valutarlo la stessa cifra di Bonucci (6 scudetti è 2 finali di Champions tra le altre cose) resta un'eresia.


----------



## mabadi (24 Luglio 2018)

secondo me. non metteranno 10m ma, come temevo la recompra.


----------



## Konrad (24 Luglio 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ma non avete capito che si andrebbe a gonfiare il cartellino di entrambi i giocatori?
> Bonucci per il Milan vale 40 mln, Bonucci vuole andare alla Juve, il Milan cedendolo dovrebbe poi reinvestire meno di 40 mln per un titolare da piazzare in mezzo alla difesa, logica vuole che il Milan possa interessarsi ad uno come Caldara che con Bonucci di ritorno avrebbe meno spazio, la Juve fissa il prezzo ipotetico di Caldara e lo pompa, diciamo 45-50 mln, il Milan quei soldi non li spenderà mai ma potrebbe valutare Bonucci 40 mln, dare un conguaglio di una decina di mln e collegare questa trattativa a quella per Higuain..
> In sostanza per prendere Caldara e l'argentino diamo via Bonucci + 60 mln, per due titolari, soldi che un bravo dirigente recupererebbe con le cessioni di Bonacesso, Kalinic e via tutti gli altri.
> Quei due non sono scommessa ma due titolari, per me il prezzo vale la candela perché sarebbero 100 mln spesi bene e non per un Kalinic, un Silva, un Borini ecc.



Posto che sono assolutamente d'accordo con te, vorrei solo far notare che tipo Manolas avrebbe clausola da 36 milioni. Quindi a 40 milioni un gran bel difensore lo si può prendere. E...semmai fosse vera la cosa di Suso...si potrebbe anche concretizzare


----------



## Igniorante (24 Luglio 2018)

Gaunter O'Dimm ha scritto:


>


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Luglio 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ma non avete capito che si andrebbe a gonfiare il cartellino di entrambi i giocatori?
> Bonucci per il Milan vale 40 mln, Bonucci vuole andare alla Juve, il Milan cedendolo dovrebbe poi reinvestire meno di 40 mln per un titolare da piazzare in mezzo alla difesa, logica vuole che il Milan possa interessarsi ad uno come Caldara che con Bonucci di ritorno avrebbe meno spazio, la Juve fissa il prezzo ipotetico di Caldara e lo pompa, diciamo 45-50 mln, il Milan quei soldi non li spenderà mai ma potrebbe valutare Bonucci 40 mln, dare un conguaglio di una decina di mln e collegare questa trattativa a quella per Higuain..
> In sostanza per prendere Caldara e l'argentino diamo via Bonucci + 60 mln, per due titolari, soldi che un bravo dirigente recupererebbe con le cessioni di Bonacesso, Kalinic e via tutti gli altri.
> Quei due non sono scommessa ma due titolari, per me il prezzo vale la candela perché sarebbero 100 mln spesi bene e non per un Kalinic, un Silva, un Borini ecc.



Scambiare un giocatore fatto e finito come Bonucci per un giovane come Caldara non sarebbe una scommessa?

Su Higuain non dico nulla perché sono uno dei pochi qui dentro a pensare che sia a fine carriera e dunque un bidone. Anche perché sennò col cavolo che la Juve lo darebbe a noi...


----------



## Ambrole (24 Luglio 2018)

Loro hanno assolutamente bisogno di Bonucci perché al momento in difesa hanno 
benatia ok
Chiellini forte ma ormai salta sempre un quarto di campionato
Barzagli vecchio non può reggere tutte le partite
Rugani e Caldara che non offrono garanzie. Se parte uno dei due si parla di far arrivare SAVIC cioè un mediocre. Con un pacchetto difensivo così, la Champions è utopia, quindi loro hanno ASSOLUTAMENTE BISOGNO di Bonucci perché è l unico difensore top che porti a casa con meno di 60-70 milioni. Detto ciò, col c....o che te lo do per Caldara e ti aggiungo 10 milioni. Noi se loro non lo vogliono lo piazziamo senza problemi, ma poi loro sono fregati, perché per un sarr, esperienza zero e livello internazionale tutto da dimostrare, ti chiedono 60 milioni!!!!!


----------



## kipstar (24 Luglio 2018)

Non credo che alla fin fine si farà...


----------



## Boomer (24 Luglio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Alla pari può avere un senso, anche se Caldara resta una promessa è valutarlo la stessa cifra di Bonucci (6 scudetti è 2 finali di Champions tra le altre cose) resta un'eresia.



Se vedi le altre trattative di mercato noterai come i giocatori giovani hanno spesso valutazioni folli. Vedremo cosa succederà dai. Per me è una trattativa sensata per entrambe le parti anche se vedo gli juventini rosicare molto.


----------



## luis4 (24 Luglio 2018)

mabadi ha scritto:


> secondo me. non metteranno 10m ma, come temevo la recompra.



o ancora peggio prestito secco.


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Luglio 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Se vedi le altre trattative di mercato noterai come i giocatori giovani hanno spesso valutazioni folli. Vedremo cosa succederà dai. Per me è una trattativa sensata per entrambe le parti anche se vedo gli juventini rosicare molto.



Certo vedremo. Già però vedere che si metta Caldara sul piatto mi fa ben sperare sulle idee e intenzioni della nuova proprietà, al di là delle valutazioni dei cartellini che ritengo assurde.


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Luglio 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi però smettetela di invocare la difesa + forte del campionato
> l'ho letta non so quante volte l'anno scorso e bhe non ha portato tanto bene
> 
> 
> ...



Sta roba del "in X anni abbiamo la formazione titolare della nazionale" ormai si legge da anni. Nel frattempo abbiamo le formazioni da sesto posto


----------



## Raryof (24 Luglio 2018)

mabadi ha scritto:


> secondo me. non metteranno 10m ma, come temevo la recompra.



Queste condizioni non verranno mai accettate, vorrebbe dire diventare società satellite della Juve.
Per come me la sento io potrebbe darsi che i giocatori verranno valutati lo stesso prezzo, diciamo 36-38 mln e si chiuderà lì, la Juve farebbe una buona plusvalenza con Caldara e noi ci guadagneremmo solamente perché copriamo subito il buco e il capitano ce lo abbiamo già in casa.


----------



## mil77 (24 Luglio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Bonucci è l'unico giocatore con esperienza internazionale che abbiamo.
> E vale meno di un giocatore che non è mai stato in una big.
> Questo è quanto.
> Questo è il valore del Milan oggi.
> ...



Ma qui non si parla di valore assoluto. il valore è quello che va a bilancio e conta il cash da pagare. il Milan ha preso Bonucci a 42 milioni con pagamento in 3 rate da 14 milioni. quindi fino a oggi alla juve il Milan ha dato 14 milioni per Bonucci . è ti chiedi ancora del perché dell'eventuale conguaglio?


----------



## mil77 (24 Luglio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> L'ho capito ma in base a quale principio Caldara costa 10 milioni più di Bonucci?
> Per me deve essere il contrario, la Juve deve darci un conguaglio!!!



effettivamente il Milan cash quanto ha pagato Bonucci?


----------



## Ermenegildo (24 Luglio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Certo vedremo. Già però vedere che si metta Caldara sul piatto mi fa ben sperare sulle idee e intenzioni della nuova proprietà, al di là delle valutazioni dei cartellini che ritengo assurde.



Caldara a 50 milioni teorici più 5 lordi di ingaggio per cinque anni ti pesa sul conto economico 15 milioni, il buon bonucci ti pesava per circa 25 milioni, ergo 10 milioni puliti all’anno di risparmio. Mi dimenticavo la plusvalenza di qualche milione su Bonucci, già in parte ammortizzato. E Caldara ha segnato tra l’altro ha segnato 10 gol negli ultimi due campionati di A: mal che vada anche come punta e’ meglio di Kalinic


----------



## Dieg (24 Luglio 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Capisco che a vari fratelli rossoneri "girano" per via del conguaglio. Non so dargli torto, ma secondo me è più che altro un motivo di orgoglio ferito. Può anche darsi che sia un escamotage che presuppone altro comunque. Inoltre c'è da dire che c'è anche da valutare l'ingaggio monstre di Bonucci.
> 
> Detto questo, purtroppo il conguaglio glielo devi perché
> a) hanno comprato il giocatore a basso prezzo, ma adesso è magicamente valutato di più solo perché è un giocatore giuve
> ...



Concordo, e aggiungo che per il livello del giocatore e i prezzi che girano ultimamente, il conguaglio mi sembra quasi onesto.
Ovviamente alla Giuve conviene. Superplusvalenza su un calciatore che sarà stato a libro paga per un mese e si riprendono aggratis un giocatore piazzato a quaranta milioni.
Ovviamente conviene anche al Milan (per i motivi citati da Gabri). Caldara è forte, ha sette anni in meno e insieme a Romagnoli potrebbe essere il prossimo centrale titolare della Nazionale di calcio. A quel prezzo non credo proprio si potesse prendere un migliore sostituto.


----------



## mil77 (24 Luglio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> i tifosi gobbi ovviamente dall'alto della spocchia dopo aver preso CR7 ci vanno a nozze con lo schifare un ritorno di Bonucci che sarebbe un'umiliazione nei confronti del giocatore che è voluto andare via... ma anche se criticano l'operazione lo sanno bene che non è facile vincere la Champions con Caldara titolare che non ha mai giocato partite importanti



eh pero5sei un Po una contraddizione....se non arriva Bonucci Caldara sarebbe titolare alla juve che deve vincere la champion....se invece Caldara arriva al milan che deve al Max lottare x il 4 posto non va bene...


----------



## tonilovin93 (24 Luglio 2018)

mabadi ha scritto:


> secondo me. non metteranno 10m ma, come temevo la recompra.



Secondo te Leonardo si presenta vendendo Bonucci e prendendo il suo erede con la recompra?


----------

